# Tips For Heat Printing Footwear



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Decorating a wide range of footwear with your heat press is fast and easy. The shoe platen, one of several specialty platens available from Hotronix®, makes it possible. Here are a few tips for maximizing your success. 

* Check to make sure the shoe platen is compatible with your heat press.

* For best results, use a heat transfer material with a pressure-sensitive carrier. The tacky backing will keep the design in place during heat printing. Thermal tape also may be used to hold small designs in place. 

* Use a silicone cover sheet to protect the surface of the shoe during heat application.

* When using a silicone cover sheet, add a few seconds to the dwell time for best results. 

Ben Robinson 
General Manager 
Hotronix


----------

